# PPTP Route Support in Leopard



## debianguy (Nov 1, 2007)

I have just done a fresh install of Leopard and come across a different behavior in Leopard than previous versions. I have googled and searched forums and have not seen any information on the subject, I sure hope someone here can help!

The issue is I have multiple PPTP connections that need to be simultaneously active when I am traveling. I also have static route entries that need to be added when the PPTP connections are made. Previously I did this by tweaking /etc/ppp and adding an ip-up script, with matching on the associated connection name in /etc/ppp/peers. (This is the standard Linux way to do things, my background.)

In Leopard /etc/ppp is empty, and the pppd daemon when running does not show any path information or external config files. My theory is that in Leopard pppd is being called with only command line options so to speak. Does anyone have information on how to manipulate this configuration to add/remove routes based upon PPTP connections?

I have tried the proxy destination domain in the PPTP configuration, however this does not function with IP subnets (which I need) as opposed to domain names.

Any help is most appreciated!


----------

